# Cheated by the Study Center



## ananth2ananth (Feb 25, 2009)

I have joined for a PG course through distance education in a study center.
even after receiving the fees from me, he has not registered me.
he used to lie when ever i asked about the issue.
finally i knew the matter after 8 months as i haven't received the hall ticket and upon insisting him he agreed that i was not registered for the course.
now he is saying that he will refund the fees that i have paid.
_
I may or may not get the fees amount back._*But i have lost a valuable academic year.what actions can i take on him regarding this issue.*

all the proofs that i have with me are the fees receipts from the institute.

p.s:this is the case with my friend i am just posting the same question


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 25, 2009)

Sue his a$$ in consumer court and file a criminal case for fraud and cheating/420.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

Dude why have you waited till now???? You should have told your father or someone elder at your place about it. Well go to your local police station and complain about this.. Don't trust him about the money, just go and complain and let the cops handle the rest.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 25, 2009)

yes , dont forget this " if u get a chance give him the nice punch in his face"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 26, 2009)

Consumer court!! Sue the fu(ker!


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2009)

I feel sorry for you!!You've been an unfortunate victim. Now what can you do? Make sure others don't go through same trouble. Life is very big so don't let this stop you. Accept the fact and move on.(easier said than done)


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont get it- Did he give you any receipt when you made the payment is via cash or cheque and does it have the name of the institute (or the third party)? When you say "he" do you mean through a 3rd party agent or in that centre. Mind telling us which centre are you talking about because there are many so called centres who are actually "private university" (AKA fakes- assuming it doesnt have a valid UGC, AICTE, state university seal). If its a private one or you have taken any receipt- then I am sorry to say but you are at fault here.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: A Smart Housewife.*



youxiuren said:


> A Smart Housewife.　　A smart housewife was told that there was a kind of stove which would only consume half of the coal she was burning. She was very excited, and said: "That'll be terrific! Since one stove can save half of the coal, if I buy two, no coal will be needed!"-----------------Although the world is full of suffering, it is full also of the overcoming of it. (Hellen Keller, American writer)More Games,joke,Lineage 2 adena and famous. Click *www.ygscn.net. You will get more.


So? Shall I dance?


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 7, 2009)

You better consult a lawyer before taking actions .


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 7, 2009)

kumarmohit said:


> Sue his a$$ in consumer court and file a criminal case for fraud and cheating/420.



Do this, we are with you.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 7, 2009)

OMG!! You have been fooled for 8 months and has cost you one full year. You should not take it lightly!!! 
People playing with one's lives should not be pardoned. They should be sued.
I feel sorry for you!!


----------



## maxmk (Apr 8, 2009)

I really feel sorry for you...will suggest you to register a complaint against them in consumer forum and in local police station.....as you have all the proof. I am sure you will win the case ... get the money back with compensation and join a regular collage/course... 

Make sure to check if the university is registered OR the branch to which you are paying fees is registered OR has authority to enroll on behalf of the university.... Also inform others so that others will not fall prey like you...

Best of luck for the future....


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2009)

What's the next part??


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2009)

kumarmohit said:


> Sue his a$$ in consumer court and file a criminal case for fraud and cheating/420.


+1

And also ask for some compensation.


----------



## hahahari (Apr 21, 2009)

Dude sue his sry a$$ and file a criminal case .... Demand compensation for mental torture ... Consult a lawyer first though


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 22, 2009)

ananth2ananth said:


> I have joined for a PG course through distance education in a study center.
> even after receiving the fees from me, he has not registered me.
> he used to lie when ever i asked about the issue.
> finally i knew the matter after 8 months as i haven't received the hall ticket and upon insisting him he agreed that i was not registered for the course.
> ...



can you tell me university name???


----------



## baby girl (Feb 24, 2010)

plz tell the name of the studycentre and university also


----------



## satyamy (Apr 14, 2010)

ohh.... feel very bad for you

better will be 1st consult a good lawyer than by his suggestion file a police complaint and ask for compensation too....

also mention the name of study center


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 14, 2010)

lol...
i felt that i read it an year or two back here....
suddenly i realized someone bumped it


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 15, 2010)

Just  file a case in consumer court and let  him know who u r.


----------

